# Probs mit   window.clipboardData.setData



## Kerwin (4. März 2004)

Guten Abend, oder besser guten morgen.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem(siehe topic)

Und zwar habe auf meine page eine funktion gebastelt, die halt alle zeilen die mir da angezeigt werden kopieren soll.

Nun habe ich 30 und mehr zeilen die da reinkommen sollen. Aber der macht nur maximal 30. Sind es mehr als 30 kopiert er mir gar nicht in die Zwischenablage. 

Woran kann as liegen?

00,02 TIC-2 NewsScan (09,02100%00,02) Danix (203:4)
00,02 02,15 rec : [2004-02-29 12:15:36] Deusexe(Rückzug)
00,02 04,15 att : [2004-02-28 20:13:34] 269:7(darkdevil) Ankunft : 03:30:01
00,02 04,15 att : [2004-02-28 20:12:07] 269:3(FUSiON) Ankunft : 03:30:01
00,02 Scanned by Darkmoon | scripted by DarkMoon 

Das oben wäre das, wie ich es in der zwischenablage benötige. Und das da etwa 30 mal vorstellen. 


Die funktion dazu


```
function copy(additional_params){
          window.clipboardData.setData('Text', additional_params);
  }

$anzeige.='<a href="javascript:copy(\'00,02 TIC-2 NewsScan '.$irc_ausgabe.' '.$news['name'].' ('.$news['koords'].')'.$irc_copy.'\n00,02 Scanned by '.$news['scanner'].' | scripted by DarkMoon \n\')">IRC copy</a>';
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. März 2004)

Hallo...

Ich hab das mal probiert und konnte auch mehr Zeilen ins Clipboard schreiben... ein Limit scheints also nicht zu geben.

Der Bug muss also woanders liegen... ist aus deinem Code aber nicht ersichtlich... könnte man die Sache mal Live betrachten?


----------



## Kerwin (4. März 2004)

Hallo

http://hosting.hell-coder.net/base/scans/test/index.php?aktion=scan_uebersicht&TICID

Dann in der ersten Zeile Name Danix auf das N klicken. Nun solltest du ne Übersicht sehen und darunter ist dann die Funktion IRC copy.

So wie es jetzt ist, gehts leider nicht.

Wenn gewünscht poste ich noch Quelltext(also den richtigen)

Hoffe du kannst mir da bissel weiterhelfen. 30 ist da irgendwie die magische Grenze.


----------



## Kerwin (4. März 2004)

achso, wenn du noch auf die anderen scans klickst, haste auch ein IRC copy drunter. Ist gleicher algorithmus wie da auch, nur net so viele Zeilen


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2004)

Jo... ich glaub, das Problem ist, das du die Sache über <a href='.... aufrufst... das selbe Problem gibts z.B. bei PHPmyAdmin, wenn man bspw. Datensätze in Tabellen mit besonders viel Spalten ändern will, und keine ID hat.

Oft fällts auch bei GET-Formularen in Gewicht, bei vielen Formularfeldern/Werten wird dann ein Teil einfach nicht übermittelt.

DEr Grund....
Es gibt je nach Browser ein Limit für URLS, mein IE z.B. gestattet genau 2083 Bytes... ab 2084 ignoriert er einen Link einfach... und mit <a href='... sieht er deinen Skriptaufruf erstamal als Link an.
Die Lösung... ruf deine Funktion per Onclick auf, da ist das egal.


----------



## Kerwin (5. März 2004)

na das probiere ich doch glatt einmal. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *
> DEr Grund....
> Es gibt je nach Browser ein Limit für URLS, mein IE z.B. gestattet genau 2083 Bytes... ab 2084 ignoriert er einen Link einfach... und mit <a href='... sieht er deinen Skriptaufruf erstamal als Link an.
> *


Ich möcht gar nicht wissen wie du das rausgefunden hast


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2004)




----------

